# GC Football Pool - Week By Week Observations



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Thought I'd keep a sort of blog/observations post on the season and the pool. I'll keep them all in this first post, which I'll update as we go along. Feel free to post yours but please keep it to 1 post in the thread, mmmkay?

Week 1: record 7-9
-The Giants killed me last year. I may never pick them again. The Redskins???
-Who the heck thought KC would get blown out at home. By the Bills??
-Was Atlanta that bad or were the Bears that good?
-wow @ Ravens
-lol @ Indy
-I picked Carolina and don't regret it. Newton is going to be amazing, though the Panthers obviously have other problems. Predict they won't win many but will cover a lot of spreads.
-if the Pats tighten up their D just a little, they could go 16-0. 517 yds for Brady.

Week 2: another 7-9
-5 games lost to the spread
-zomg Dallas, you can't run it in from the ONE? (kicked FG on 1st down in OT).
-another 400+ from Newton, another cover by Car (see week 1) didn't pickem.
-wow @ Ravens with a LOL addendum. Tenessee??
-Atlanta looked crappy winning
-NYG got lucky as heck. St Lou had great pass rush, O line. Fumbled 1st punt return set the tone, unfortunately for me.
-NE still on track 
-Buf-Oak was very entertaining, 5 lead changes in 4th Q

Week 3: #!&%$#@* 5-11
-Yay, I got TB right. Atlanta is not 2010 Atlanta.
-I predict NE will NOT go 16-0. WTF @ Buffalo
-heroic comeback by Det to go 3-0, even if it was the Vikes
-trivia: Dal first team to ever be involved in 9 straight 3 point decisions. The failed to cover. Again.
-zomg @ Cin. SF? Really? Turn in your man-cards. No pun or slight intended except @ Cin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would agree in general with your observations. I got stung on most of those as well


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Quite frankly I was rather stunned by the wins by the Bengals and the Bills. The Steelers looked like absolute s***. Colts are nothing without Manning.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Quite frankly I was rather stunned by the wins by the Bengals and the Bills. The Steelers looked like absolute s***. Colts are nothing without Manning.


Cleveland beat themselves. First half they looked like a bad high school team. They lost the game by leaving Green wide open, they got caught sleeping in the huddle. Cincy got lucky, I will take the win, even though I took Cleveland in the pool


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Picks are in, lets see what happens this week


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think Arsenal have a squad this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brutal week, at least for me


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Brutal week, at least for me


I lost 4 games within anywhere from .5 to 2 points on spread, that is, my team won but didn't cover, plus Green Bay that everyone lost by 3.5. I know that's what it's all about but geeeeez. Dallas can't run it in from the one and kicks a FG in OT on first down? Oh, I was stomping around LOL.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess I did not do too bad this week (blind luck). I can't get over how great my beloved Lions looked yesterday. They actually look like an NFL franchise.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> I lost 4 games within anywhere from .5 to 2 points on spread, that is, my team won but didn't cover, plus Green Bay that everyone lost by 3.5. I know that's what it's all about but geeeeez. Dallas can't run it in from the one and kicks a FG in OT on first down? Oh, I was stomping around LOL.


yeah, I was the same way. Five games that were within the spread (ie. team won, but didn't cover), and I got 4 of them wrong.
there's the difference between a 7 win week, and an 11 win week. oh well, onwards an upwards.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I guess I did not do too bad this week (blind luck). I can't get over how great my beloved Lions looked yesterday. They actually look like an NFL franchise.


They are looking pretty good so far. If they can keep it together you might be in for an exciting year


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I certainly had a brutal week in the pool. Who would have thought both the Bills and the Lions would be 3-0:banana:.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mario said:


> I certainly had a brutal week in the pool. Who would have thought both the Bills and the Lions would be 3-0:banana:.


I know the Lions are for real, and wouldn't have bet against 3-0. The Bills however? Is this sustainable, these guys for real? I mean, I had NE with potential for 16-0 and BUFFALO stops them in week 3???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> I know the Lions are for real, and wouldn't have bet against 3-0. The Bills however? Is this sustainable, these guys for real? I mean, I had NE with potential for 16-0 and BUFFALO stops them in week 3???


Brady throwing 4 int did not help that effort.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> I know the Lions are for real, and wouldn't have bet against 3-0. The Bills however? Is this sustainable, these guys for real? I mean, I had NE with potential for 16-0 and BUFFALO stops them in week 3???


The Lions looked great yesterday in the second half. My brother and I watched the game and I told him they are coming back in this one. I would have NEVER said that in years past. Matthew Stafford looks like Joe Montana on the field. But I know what you mean about the Bills....I don't know if they can sustain that level of play the rest of the season but good for them.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Brady throwing 4 int did not help that effort.


Yes....that was a shock.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Detroit is doing well. Buffalo would not have won that game if not for the implosion on New Englands part. Buffalo is a better team then they were a year ago, no question. But lets see where they are mid season. They play my Bengals next week so they should be 4-0 to start. I watched that Cincy - San Fran game and I almost fell asleep several times. It was like watching two bad high school teams. I think there was maybe 4 third down conversions combined by both teams.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Managed 9 correct last weekend... lets see what happens this week. Some interesting games


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My Lions are 4-0....this is something I have never experienced. Quite a meltdown by the Dallas Cowboys..... apparently the worse in their storied franchise.:banana:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Have you ever 'facepalmed' in real life? I have a very red forehead after watching this weekend's games, or the highlights of the ones I missed. Too sad to put up my observations right now LOL.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I must remind myself to stop picking the New York Giants.kqoct They suck! Who would think the Eagles would be 1-4 at this point of the season.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I must remind myself to stop picking the New York Giants.kqoct They suck! Who would think the Eagles would be 1-4 at this point of the season.


Who would think my Bengals would be 3-2 and have the number 1 D in the league as of right now. I am getting blown out in the pool this week.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who would think my Bengals would be 3-2 and have the number 1 D in the league as of right now. I am getting blown out in the pool this week.


Bengals are indeed playing very well! I too am sucking bigtime in the pool this week.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, I think I give up. 2/8 on the early games and 14 games behind the leader already on the season. I'm behind players who haven't picked in 2 or more weeks lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hooray for the Lions. I love to see a team like that bringing some excitement. The fans really deserve it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hooray for the Lions. I love to see a team like that bringing some excitement. The fans really deserve it.


We Lions fans do indeed deserve this! I have had my share of heartbreak and misery following the Lions. It seems they have finally got everything right from hiring competent management, a great coaching staff, intelligent draft picks and free agents. Still a long season to go but they sure do look terrific and are fun to watch. My son and I have tickets to see the Lions vs Falcons in a couple of weeks .......gonna be a blast! Go Lions!:banana:

.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I made my picks for week 6 via coin toss (HEADS the fave! TAILS the dog!), thinking I can't do any worse than I have been. Dunno, some of them are pretty sketchy LOL.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> I made my picks for week 6 via coin toss (HEADS the fave! TAILS the dog!), thinking I can't do any worse than I have been. Dunno, some of them are pretty sketchy LOL.


There is only one way to get close in picking football games and is by looking at every individual match-up. I mean everything. O line against D line. Receivers against DB's. See what can be exploited because thats what the coaching staff is doing all week long. I am sure there are people in Vegas that do it, but the rest of us dont have the time. Even after doing all that it is no sure thing. Whats that old saying... "on any given Sunday"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> I made my picks for week 6 via coin toss (HEADS the fave! TAILS the dog!), thinking I can't do any worse than I have been. Dunno, some of them are pretty sketchy LOL.


lol. awesome. I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> I made my picks for week 6 via coin toss (HEADS the fave! TAILS the dog!), thinking I can't do any worse than I have been. Dunno, some of them are pretty sketchy LOL.


Well that coin is doing pretty well at the moment! LOL...years ago when my mom worked at a department store she was in a hockey pool. She knew nothing about hockey but would pick teams by the city she thought she would like to visit. She won all the time!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sheesh. 6/7 on the early games, and looking good as the only one with TB over NO. It is teh lulz.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

anyone else having problems on the pool scoreboard page?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nope, 'View All Picks' worked yest and today.

Looks like more coin tossing for me, worked out well (lol). Got me TB & SF & JAC who I probably wouldn't have taken and won, but also got me CLE who I wouldn't have taken and lost. Got me the NYG who, I swear, one of these days I'm just gonna buckle down and never take them ever again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like Palmer is going to the Raiders. That should help them for sure


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Seeing as I have no analysis to do, I made my picks already. Whoo, I'm not seeing a repeat of last week's success with this batch lol.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I chickened out on a couple, but the magic 1967 silver cougar quarter is HOT! It got me Chi (I like TB), KC, Den (a game I had no opinion on anyways, nice comeback Tebow lol), NYJ (yes, I would have picked against them at home) and ATL. It will be making a return engagement on Tuesday upcoming LOL.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> I chickened out on a couple, but the magic 1967 silver cougar quarter is HOT! It got me Chi (I like TB), KC, Den (a game I had no opinion on anyways, nice comeback Tebow lol), NYJ (yes, I would have picked against them at home) and ATL. It will be making a return engagement on Tuesday upcoming LOL.


is it wrong that I am probably cheering for you more than i am for myself? lol.
shit game by the Seahawks (3 points offense), but they saved the spread with a late blocked FG.


edit: those of us who took Indy to cover the spread tonight should probably get charged some kind of penalty point for being so very, very wrong


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

hahaha too funny puck, thanks. Ya, I had Cle there. The magic 1967 silver cougar quarter was also right about Min but I bailed and took the GB juggernaut. Oops.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> I chickened out on a couple, but the magic 1967 silver cougar quarter is HOT! It got me Chi (I like TB), KC, Den (a game I had no opinion on anyways, nice comeback Tebow lol), NYJ (yes, I would have picked against them at home) and ATL. It will be making a return engagement on Tuesday upcoming LOL.


Could I borrow that quarter? I had a BRUTAL weekend with my picks!kqoct


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This season has certainly humbled me.

I don't know as much about the NFL as I thought!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some very tough picks this week


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some very tough picks this week


Nope, heads for the fave, tails for the 'dog 

I've got some much uglier potential than the prior 2 weeks. I'm going to stick by the coin toss rather than changing a few here and there, as doing so hasn't benefit me the past 2 weeks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brutal display by the Saints and Cowboys yesterday. I took the Eagles so that one OK, but St Louis to manhandle the Saints? Come on man


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Coin toss = didn't get me Det or Buf, but still otherwise kept me in the game.
-BLOODY GIANTS AGAIN. That's it. We're done. Yes, you heard me, breaking up. Forever, don't bother bringing flowers and chocolates. When my phone rings and you hang up, I'll know it was you. You're at NE next week, and I don't care if they give you 49 points on the spread, the answer is NO.
-Ponder looks for real in MIN, I know it was only CAR, and that MIN lost the prev week but hey that was GB. I'd say he's mid-echelon already and definitely NFL ready. 
-OK DEN, you've proven your point, that all the Tebow lovers are from outer space. Time to put Orton back in. If you don't, you're just embarrassing yourselves now.
-SF 6-1, wonder what odds I could have got on that projection prior to week 1?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> Coin toss = didn't get me Det or Buf, but still otherwise kept me in the game.
> -BLOODY GIANTS AGAIN. That's it. We're done. Yes, you heard me, breaking up. Forever, don't bother bringing flowers and chocolates. When my phone rings and you hang up, I'll know it was you. You're at NE next week, and I don't care if they give you 49 points on the spread, the answer is NO.
> -Ponder looks for real in MIN, I know it was only CAR, and that MIN lost the prev week but hey that was GB. I'd say he's mid-echelon already and definitely NFL ready.
> -OK DEN, you've proven your point, that all the Tebow lovers are from outer space. Time to put Orton back in. If you don't, you're just embarrassing yourselves now.
> -SF 6-1, wonder what odds I could have got on that projection prior to week 1?


I know what you mean about the Giants. I swore I would never pick them again but I figured Miami....... We catch the Lions here locally on TV. As happy as I was with the shitkicking they put on Denver it was a pathetic game by the Broncos. Tebow certainly looked terrible and he had no help whatsoever from his teammates. The Lions made Denver look like a middle tier college team.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

These picks are getting dicier every week


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Boy's, I would like a little respect here at this point. My Bengals are 6-2 and we have the Steelers rolling into town next weekend. I would like to at this time, pronounce us as a contender for this division. Do I get an Amen Brother?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Boy's, I would like a little respect here at this point. My Bengals are 6-2 and we have the Steelers rolling into town next weekend. I would like to at this time, pronounce us as a contender for this division. Do I get an Amen Brother?


Amen Brother! They are certainly playing a lot better then I thought they would. Their future look's even brighter with the draft picks they got from the Raiders for Palmer. Huge game for them next weekend.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*mea maxima culpa!*

I thought the Bengals were eternal losers. I was wrong about Mike Brown.

Getting what may be two 1st round picks for Carson Palmer was sheer genius. 

Dumping Ochocinco was not a bad move either. 

Not to mention sticking with Marvin Lewis, having Mike Zimmer coach the defense, and drafting Andy Dalton!

Cinncy may very well beat Pittsburgh straight up this week. If they do, look out!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> I thought the Bengals were eternal losers. I was wrong about Mike Brown.
> 
> Getting what may be two 1st round picks for Carson Palmer was sheer genius.
> 
> ...


Getting rid of Cinco was great. He was cancer on that team and need to be cut out. Zimmer is doing a great job and I would also add that Gruden is doing a great job with the offense. 10 plus years of Bratkowski calling the same stale plays was insane. He should have been booted 8 years ago.

I will stop short of giving Mike Brown any credit for anything. His stubbornness basically resulted in that Palmer deal and Oakland's foolishness. Its great for the Bengals though and may go down in history up there with the Hershel Walker trade in terms of bad moves. I maintain that if Palmer was drafted by just about any other team in the league other than Cincy he would have won a superbowl within his first 4 years. Too bad really. We ruined him in Cincy and after his leg injury in the Pitt game he was really never the same.

But I like our chances against Pitt this week. Should be a good game.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dont forget there is a Thursday night game this week so get your picks in


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Shock and Dismay - Back to the Drawing Board*

I am really enjoying this season's pool, the challenge seems even tougher than last year. 
But I love the close competition.

I was shocked to see that Scott and I disagree on 11 of 16 games this weekend.

After Oakland won so convincingly last night, I went back to the drawing board.
It seems that a re-evaluation of methodology is in order for me.

After a careful analysis, I identified 5 types of teams:

1. Great Strength
2. Great Weakness
3. Flawed
4. Extremely Weak
5. Super Bowl Contenders

Oakland was a logical choice over San Diego. They have a very strong defense. San Diego is not elite in any category.

Tampa Bay and Indianapolis are both extremely weak in multiple categories. In both franchises, I would fire the coaching
staff, shed high-cap players, and start over.

In my opinion, both Oakland and New England have great strengths. They are also fatally flawed, with great weaknesses
which will prevent them from reaching the Super Bowl. Oakland probably has a better chance, as they seem more likely 
to improve their offense, than New England seems to improve their defense.

My Super Bowl contenders have multiple great strengths: Detroit Lions, New York Giants, San Francisco 49'ers, and Houston Texans.

These are all my opinion, and subject to injury. What do you think?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> I am really enjoying this season's pool, the challenge seems even tougher than last year.
> But I love the close competition.
> 
> I was shocked to see that Scott and I disagree on 11 of 16 games this weekend.
> ...



I certainly hope you are right about the Lions! HUGE GAME for them against the Bears this weekend.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> I am really enjoying this season's pool, the challenge seems even tougher than last year.
> But I love the close competition.
> 
> I was shocked to see that Scott and I disagree on 11 of 16 games this weekend.
> ...


We are at the mid-way point now, becomes a whole new season really. For many of these teams it becomes crunch time. Philly, New England, Pitt, Baltimore and Cincy are in a battle. Oakland and San Diego. I am surprised that I was the only one in the pool that took Oakland this week. San Diego has played terrible and Palmer is settling in. I figured they would cover as a minimum. The rest of my picks?? Who knows.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We are at the mid-way point now, becomes a whole new season really. For many of these teams it becomes crunch time. Philly, New England, Pitt, Baltimore and Cincy are in a battle. Oakland and San Diego. I am surprised that I was the only one in the pool that took Oakland this week. San Diego has played terrible and Palmer is settling in. I figured they would cover as a minimum. The rest of my picks?? Who knows.


you are really getting some separation from the field.
and I STILL can't figure out the damned Seahawks. I think I have only been right on them once this season.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thursday night game in effect. Make sure to get picks in


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Back to the quarter flips, went totally away from it last week after being in first or tied the prev 3 weeks with it LOL.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

i keep waiting for the Broncos to fall back to suckitude, and it is burning my picks.
Tebow has completed 21 passes combined in the past three weeks, and won each game. that just should not happen.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Did that not look like a college game last night? Man, I can't tell whether the Bronco's D is *that good* or Sanchez is *that bad*, probably a bit of both.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brutal week... 5 picks... left the door open


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OOOGahhh the _magic silver 1967 quarter of football pick goodness_ came back off hiatus last week and gave me another 'first for the week' - it's 4 for 4 (couple ties in there I think). Got smart and didn't use it one week, and fell flat on my face. This week will be interesting, it gave me all home teams except one. Well, 2 actually but I go against the Giants on principal. Some of the picks look extremely ugly to my jaded eyes.

Just noticed, there's only been one blockbuster (12+, let's say) picking week all year.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Brutal week... 5 picks... left the door open


uh oh... speaking of leaving the door open!
our leader didn't get his picks submitted in time for the Turkey Game.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> OOOGahhh the _magic silver 1967 quarter of football pick goodness_ came back off hiatus last week and gave me another 'first for the week' - it's 4 for 4 (couple ties in there I think). Got smart and didn't use it one week, and fell flat on my face. This week will be interesting, it gave me all home teams except one. Well, 2 actually but I go against the Giants on principal. Some of the picks look extremely ugly to my jaded eyes.


Ooops last for the week. Picks this week on intuition.

Anyone watching the Seahawks run all over the Eagles early? Go 'Hawks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets give it another try this week and see what happens


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

You guys whipped me badly this week! Wow!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Coming into the stretch here with several guys vying for the championship. Going to be an exciting finish. Best of luck to all


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears that it will go down to the wire here folks


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Coming into the stretch here with several guys vying for the championship. Going to be an exciting finish. Best of luck to all


looks like no repeat champ this year. whatever went right for me last year, is going wrong this season.
I haven't hit double digits once so far. of course, I think I've only watched part of two games all season .lol.


on the bright side, i finally for a denver loss correct


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've led the week probably as many or more times than anybody, but had some truly horrid weeks mixed in. Now my remaining goal is to catch or pass my son (e torgal), who I am 2 behind. Gonna be ugly around here if he beats me, he helped me co-op picks the last couple of years and I went with his wishes against mine frequently, where I would have been +.  The old man might not be as smart as he thought!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I get a AMEN for my Detroit Lions! They completely dismantled the Chargers and are in the playoffs. Been a long time coming!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Can I get a AMEN for my Detroit Lions! They completely dismantled the Chargers and are in the playoffs. Been a long time coming!:food-smiley-004:


Amen brother, and congrats on the great season the Lions have had


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Amen brother, and congrats on the great season the Lions have had


Thank you and the same to you. Your Bengals are one of the biggest surprises of the season.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Thank you and the same to you. Your Bengals are one of the biggest surprises of the season.


I am very pleased at the season they have had, still a chance to get in to post season but even if they dont I will take this season no problem. Enjoyable games all year and they played hard


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You can certainly get one from me. Long time Lions fan here, although been in the closet for a few years  In fact I kinda lost interest in Football because of how pathetic they'd become. Between them, the Leafs, and Sheffield Wednesday (English Soccer) professional sports has sucked for me for a long time 




mario said:


> Can I get a AMEN for my Detroit Lions! They completely dismantled the Chargers and are in the playoffs. Been a long time coming!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am very pleased at the season they have had, still a chance to get in to post season but even if they dont I will take this season no problem. Enjoyable games all year and they played hard


Did you see the forward somersault the Bengals WR did, over a defender, leaping from about the 5 and sticking the landing in the end zone? Didn't catch the name, just saw the highlight once - play of the year material! Shouldn't have picked against them this week, but Arizona's played well the last few weeks.

Seattle's been fun to watch, I've seen there last 4-5 games. Love Lynch the Skittleman, is there a tougher takedown in the league? Didn't pick them yesterday, but they have played some competitive football this year - they're maybe 2-3 players from being really good.

Detroit's going to have a tough go come playoff time, and I don't think I can cheer for them if they come up against NO, but otherwise I hope they can win a game or 2.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last week coming up. One of you guys needs to knock me out of top spot to claim the prize. A GC T-shirt and GC Guitar strap to the overall leader at the end of week 17


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My Bengals got in to post season via the back door. But I will take it. GC pool is coming down to the Cowboys/Giants game tonight


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, I made a valiant effort from far behind - assuming the NYG close out America's Team of losers, I'll tie for 3rd and be 3 points back...passed 3 people today...I think I was at least a dozen back a few weeks ago. I finished first or tied for first 7/17 weeks but had some realllly bad weeks in the first half of the year.

Again assuming NYG finish, I catch my son and don't have to acknowledge his mastery and superiority lol.

Congrats, Scott! And thanks to everyone who participated this year. We had more this year than last, and hopefully will have even more next year.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Scott - solid pick all year.
very funny that keto and e-to ended up tied.
guess we can be sure of at least two entrants next year!

and hey... I finally cracked double digits for a week


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats to Scott...enjoyed the season with all of you guys!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> Congrats to Scott...enjoyed the season with all of you guys!



Same here! It was a lot of fun even if I went down in flames the final week. GO LIONS!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Same here! It was a lot of fun even if I went down in flames the final week. GO LIONS!


Not the result either one of us were looking for yesterday. But over all I am happy with the season the Bengals had, you should be proud of your boys too. They are a solid running back or two away from a bowl appearance IMO


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not the result either one of us were looking for yesterday. But over all I am happy with the season the Bengals had, you should be proud of your boys too. They are a solid running back or two away from a bowl appearance IMO


I am very happy with what the Lions accomplished this season. Lions RB Javid Best was out early in the season with concussion issues and Mike Leshoure another RB they drafted in the 2nd round of the 2011 draft was injured in training camp and put on IR at that point. I feel they need to address their issues with the secondary....they looked awful in the 4th quarter last night. But still a great season and I think it shut up a lot of experts who back when Matthew Stafford was drafted were against it and felt Mark Sanchez was the better pick.


As far as your Bengals are concerned they played very well and you too should be proud of them. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Extra! Extra! Read all about it: Lord & saviour defeats (alleged) rapist in OT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shocking results this weekend, other than Baltimore


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sure was pretty unreal! Green Bay sucked ass yesterday...they looked pretty dopey on the field.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup, though the Giants are MASSIVELY improved the last 5-6 weeks, you can't bet against them and I bet the line in SF next weekend is pretty close to even.

I was pulling for NO, was pretty surprised with the ending of the game in SF. 4 lead changes in the last 4 minutes. At no point up until they scored at the end would I have bet on SF.

No way the Ravens can beat NE, they just cannot score enough points. I'm betting NE vs SF but NE vs NYG wouldn't be a shocker.


----------

